# tecumseh hh70 p/n for compression release pin



## oldmanbill (Apr 1, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how much lift the exhaust valve in a Tecumseh hh70 should have during cranking. I need to replace a broken compression exhaust valve lifter pin.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Umm not sure how high it should come up, but I think that is taken care of when you set the valve gap between the pin and the valve shaft. This (if I remember right) is aroung .004" -.007" as measured with a feeler gauge.
I don't have my small engine manual handy at the moment, but if I see a pro hasn't chimed-in in a day or so I'll try to get back to you. There should be a removeable cover (which will need a gasket) on the side of the engine for checking the clearance. You'll also need to know if you set the gap at top-dead-center of piston travel or a few degrees off of center and/or on comperession or exhaust stroke.

Good Luck.
:dude:


----------

